# Skinny Rod Handle



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Bought a Daiwa Emcast rod and now I think the handle is too skinny. Is there a way to make the handle thicker... like a slide on grip? Thanks!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What kind of grip do you want? Cork, EVA foam, cork tape? There are a ton of options. Probably the best bet would be to thicken it up with cork tape and shrink wrap over it.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I would use cork Tape with a short (1/4") wrap to tie off the ends and a short shrink wrap cover-up
That would add a 1/4 inch to the Dia. if you need more do a cord wrap then Shrink wrap


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

